# What's Your Ideal Travel Knife Kit? Here's mine + stone.



## DitmasPork (Aug 3, 2021)

Now that COVID-19 restrictions have eased up, I'm finally going on my first trip since the pandemic. Packed up my knife roll and selected a stone to take. *Wondering what y'all usually take in the knife roll, and what stone (if any) you toss into the suitcase?*

During the last decade I've taken a knife roll on trips whenever I'll have kitchen access—mainly to Hawai'i and once to Australia.

The following parameters typically help in which knives are selected:
1] No more than 5 knives—since my roll only has 5 slots.
2] Knives shorter than 270—so it'll fit in the roll.
3] Stainless is a plus—the salty humid air of Hawai'i wreak havoc on my carbons, Maz and Wat the worse rust magnets. Although, of my carbons 52100 behaves nicely.
4] Dishes, tasks and ingredients the knives will likely be used for—poké, sashimi, raw and cooked meats, stir fries, acidic fruits, etc.
5] Gyuto and petty need to be rather robust—don't want anything too delicate that has to be babied. They'll be used mostly on a cheap bamboo cutting board.
6] Ultimately, trying to design a versatile kit that’ll be adequate for almost anything I’ll cook when on vacation. 

In my roll:
1] 150 Shihan, petty, 52100
2] 165 Yoshikane, deba, V2
3] 240 Gesshin Heiji, sujihiki, semi stainless
4] 240 TF Denka, gyuto, blue

====

Stone:
Shapton Pro 1.5k


----------



## Jovidah (Aug 3, 2021)

Call me a bore, but if I'm taking it out of the house - thereby significantly increasing risks of theft and loss... I'd go for something affordable and replacable. 
So one or both of my Carbonext gyutos (210 / 240) and maybe my cheap honesuki + my cheap Mora filleting knife if there's a remote chance of using any of that. Sure, I have better knives at this point, but it's not like there's anything I can't do with these, while having the peace of mind that I'm not trucking around a small fortune.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 3, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> Call me a bore, but if I'm taking it out of the house - thereby significantly increasing risks of theft and loss... I'd go for something affordable and replacable.
> So one or both of my Carbonext gyutos (210 / 240) and maybe my cheap honesuki + my cheap Mora filleting knife if there's a remote chance of using any of that. Sure, I have better knives at this point, but it's not like there's anything I can't do with these, while having the peace of mind that I'm not trucking around a small fortune.


Not boring, quite sensible. I hear ya. The first knife I traveled with was a Mercer—fearing damage or theft of my more prized knives. But I since I stay at my parent’s in Hawai’i, theft is a minimal risk—everyone knows not to touch my knives! In Australia, I was more protective of my passport than knife kit. None of the knives in my kit are rare.


----------



## KO88 (Aug 3, 2021)

I usually travel light...

Mazaki duo:
180 KU Deba
240 BBQ Gyuto
and some stuff to open wine or light the cigar


----------



## KO88 (Aug 3, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> Call me a bore, but if I'm taking it out of the house - thereby significantly increasing risks of theft and loss... I'd go for something affordable and replacable.
> So one or both of my Carbonext gyutos (210 / 240) and maybe my cheap honesuki + my cheap Mora filleting knife if there's a remote chance of using any of that. Sure, I have better knives at this point, but it's not like there's anything I can't do with these, while having the peace of mind that I'm not trucking around a small fortune.


Amen! Yeah I feel you too that's way I take my Mazs I'm really scared they lost it in the plane or someone steel it...


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 3, 2021)

KO88 said:


> I usually travel light...
> 
> Mazaki duo:
> 180 KU Deba
> ...


Awesome. Minimalist kit! I have one of those padded cases, like them a lot—mine came with a JKI knife bought years ago.


----------



## tgfencer (Aug 3, 2021)

Masashi 270 and a 150 carbon petty, possibly a cheap suji. Might sub the Masashi for something shorter and hardier if I thought other people might touch it, but I tend to prefer longer knives so I take 270s for myself.


----------



## Cliff (Aug 3, 2021)

My most common kit includes:

Small Mac Pro pairing
Ashi Ginga 210 stainless petty, or a Yoshi 180 SKD gyuto
Misono Dragon 270 gyuto -- may have been displaced by a 240 Kaeru stainless
270 Kanehide semi-stainless suji


----------



## Justinv (Aug 3, 2021)

Places with kitchens?! I have a whole suitcase for hotel kitchen gear. I bring a skillet, induction cooker, air fryer, plates, bowls, spices, cleanup, etc. No knives over $15. Pandemic takeout roulette when you don’t know the local restaurants is a sad existence. Try finding a vegetable. Or breakfast! I wish I could pack a dining table as cooking/eating on a hotel desk just doesn’t do it.


----------



## lemeneid (Aug 3, 2021)

Tojiro 120 petty and Kikuichi Elite Carbon 210.

Not bringing my expensive knives on trips. And these are knives that are “disposable” while able to do the job. Won’t be any loss if I lose them.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 3, 2021)

lemeneid said:


> Tojiro 120 petty and Kikuichi Elite Carbon 210.
> 
> Not bringing my expensive knives on trips. And these are knives that are “disposable” while able to do the job. Won’t be any loss if I lose them.


Guess it’ll also depend on the destination?


----------



## timebard (Aug 3, 2021)

For normal travel, I'm in the cheap and minimalist camp--I don't want to check luggage or road trip with anything I'd be too sad to lose. An FKM 210 and Tojiro parer do the job just fine. 

But, if I were spending a long time away from home someplace without security concerns, I'd add my Tanaka ginsan petty, Toyama 240, and SP2k.


----------



## Cliff (Aug 3, 2021)

Oops, forgot stones. My basic go-to is Shapton Glass 2K and 6K in pro case.


----------



## lemeneid (Aug 3, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Guess it’ll also depend on the destination?


Destination does not matter but I wouldn’t bring 240s. The smaller the better. Also no stones, sharpen knives before going on vacation and bring a strop. I don’t expect myself to use the knife enough for it to need sharpening. Stones are 1kg and add too much weight to baggage.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Aug 3, 2021)

Konosuke HD2 Western and Shapton Pro 1500. Both not super expensive and do everything ok.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Aug 3, 2021)

I loathe checking bags, and will take months-long trips with a carry-on backpack. I'd much rather deal with laundry than managing a pile of luggage while traveling. Even with a kitchen, I usually eat out at cheap places on the street to maximize sightseeing time, and don't have the energy to cook at the end of the day (ideally). Pasta with jarred sauce if I'm still hungry at that point.

But I do love starting the day with a big full breakfast at home base. Last time I remember struggling with potatoes and wishing I had something better, but it's still not worth checking a bag. Y'all have inspired me to reconsider my options... if anything, I'd take a small handheld stone (Takeda-style) to sharpen the house knives.

edit: I just remembered the hello kitty naniwa, that might be perfect and I'm not even kidding. Small and lightweight, 1K grit is ideal for garbage steel stamped santokus, cheap enough to throw away to make room for souvenirs, and disarmingly cute to make it through security.






Handy grindstone halo for sharpening NANIWA knife Kitty QF-0100 - - Amazon.com


Handy grindstone halo for sharpening NANIWA knife Kitty QF-0100 - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## riba (Aug 4, 2021)

This is an old pic of my travel kit.





The bunka has a pizza box saya. 3 credit card sized dmt's for emergency use, but never had to use them.
It's a cheap bunka with a small overgrind but surprisingly nice

My uncle in law made the corkscrew.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 4, 2021)

lemeneid said:


> Destination does not matter but I wouldn’t bring 240s. The smaller the better. Also no stones, sharpen knives before going on vacation and bring a strop. I don’t expect myself to use the knife enough for it to need sharpening. Stones are 1kg and add too much weight to baggage.


 
For me it does matter—for this trip gonna be in Hawaii where I’ll be cooking some ambitious family supper parties and do need good knives. When I went to Australia I took a 180 Takamura and 240 Tsourkan gyutos, really couldn’t get into the small size, so relied on the 240. I do feel better having a stone in tow, the 1.5k shapton pro doesn’t weigh much at all—useful but not a necessity, but honestly there’s not much I’d rather do in Hawaii than hang out in my parent’s kitchen.


----------



## Cliff (Aug 4, 2021)

I also consider the boards I'm likely to have -- most are horrible. So I'll bring something on the softer side, like a UX10 santoku, that can stand up to them in a small kitchen.

Stones are only for longer trips, but the SG stones don't weigh much.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Aug 4, 2021)

I've never traveled where kitchen knife use was really thing. But I am going to pick up an AG Russell Folding Cook's Knife one of these days for salami, cheese, etc.

A. G. Russell Folding Cook's Knife II


----------



## Jovidah (Aug 4, 2021)

If you want a folding knife for food and not spend a fortune I'd always consider Opinel. They are originally designed for food and are nice and thin at the edge, so as a result they cut well.


----------



## Ochazuke (Aug 4, 2021)

spaceconvoy said:


> I loathe checking bags, and will take months-long trips with a carry-on backpack. I'd much rather deal with laundry than managing a pile of luggage while traveling. Even with a kitchen, I usually eat out at cheap places on the street to maximize sightseeing time, and don't have the energy to cook at the end of the day (ideally). Pasta with jarred sauce if I'm still hungry at that point.
> 
> But I do love starting the day with a big full breakfast at home base. Last time I remember struggling with potatoes and wishing I had something better, but it's still not worth checking a bag. Y'all have inspired me to reconsider my options... if anything, I'd take a small handheld stone (Takeda-style) to sharpen the house knives.
> 
> ...


The Hello Kitty Naniwa is life changing. I didn't know about it until you posted it, but now it's on my list.


----------



## rickbern (Aug 5, 2021)

Last trip I took involved making dinner for fifty. My first stop was a restaurant supply store, bought a Mercer millennia for twenty bucks, gifted it to my niece. TSA has taken alll the fun out of traveling with knives


----------



## WaTFTanaki (Aug 5, 2021)

OUL Y Tanaka 210 Shirogami 2. It’s a wonderful knife, but not irreplaceable at $300. I wouldn’t bring a Denka or Takada suiboku or Toyama. Usually also pack a SG 1k just in case.


----------



## iandustries (Aug 5, 2021)

My last trip to Mexico from NYC, my chosera 800/3000 got flagged in my hand carry both ways, and I was stopped and questioned about what it was


----------



## riba (Aug 5, 2021)

The TSA also admired an aoto in my check-in luggage


----------



## Delat (Aug 5, 2021)

iandustries said:


> My last trip to Mexico from NYC, my chosera 800/3000 got flagged in my hand carry both ways, and I was stopped and questioned about what it was



I brought an anova sous-vide stick with me on a trip once. I thought I’d get stopped for sure - come on, a metal tube with attached electronics and wires going in and out? Nope, sailed right through security. Glad to see we’re safe from whetstones, though.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 5, 2021)

rickbern said:


> Last trip I took involved making dinner for fifty. My first stop was a restaurant supply store, bought a Mercer millennia for twenty bucks, gifted it to my niece. TSA has taken alll the fun out of traveling with knives


Coincidentally, the first knife I bought in Hawai’i was a Mercer (culinary series) at a restaurant supply store—had grown tired of the circa 1960s Macs in my mom’s kitchen! Still have it, great beater and guest knife.


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 5, 2021)

WaTFTanaki said:


> OUL Y Tanaka 210 Shirogami 2. It’s a wonderful knife, but not irreplaceable at $300. I wouldn’t bring a Denka or Takada suiboku or Toyama. Usually also pack a SG 1k just in case.


It was really a tough decision for me choosing between the 240 Oul ginsan or 240 Denka for my vacation. Ended up going with the denka—will be cooking a lot and that’s what I wanted to use. I only have 2 carbon clad gyutos, both edged out the carbons for consideration.


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 22, 2021)

Yay! Hasegawa fits in my suitcase!!! This will (might) influence which knives I’ll take on my trip tomorrow. On previous trips to my parents I’d use my mom’s cheap bamboo cutting board—so opted for more robust knives like denka, Tsourkan, Wat, etc.


----------



## AT5760 (Sep 22, 2021)

The past two trips (both to Air BnB), I've taken only a 165 Gihei petty. Stainless clad, tall enough for board work, robust enough for plastic cutting boards, and keeps an edge well enough for a week of miscellaneous cooking during a vacation.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 22, 2021)

Mine is still evolving, but I'm leaning towards a Kamo Bunka, Kaeru 240 SLD Gyuto and 270 Suji -- other more specialized knives work their way in and out depending on the trip.


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 22, 2021)

AT5760 said:


> The past two trips (both to Air BnB), I've taken only a 165 Gihei petty. Stainless clad, tall enough for board work, robust enough for plastic cutting boards, and keeps an edge well enough for a week of miscellaneous cooking during a vacation.


I’ve considered taking just a petty for rentals, but felt I needed more length to prep. Guess it depends on the amount of cooking one foresees.
My Australian trip had a 225 Tsourkan gyuto and 180 Takamura gyuto in the suitcase, as minimal as I’ve gone.


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 22, 2021)

Cliff said:


> Mine is still evolving, but I'm leaning towards a Kamo Bunka, Kaeru 240 SLD Gyuto and 270 Suji -- other more specialized knives work their way in and out depending on the trip.


Kaeru seems so fit for purpose as a travel knife—cheap, tough.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 22, 2021)

It's really shockingly good, and stainless. I love the profile, and performance is very good. The only issue is size, unless you can fit a board in your luggage. Most friends places have little postage stamp boards. I need to look into one of those Hasagawas. I've got an Asahi, which is just too heavy.


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 22, 2021)

Cliff said:


> It's really shockingly good, and stainless. I love the profile, and performance is very good. The only issue is size, unless you can fit a board in your luggage. Most friends places have little postage stamp boards. I need to look into one of those Hasagawas. I've got an Asahi, which is just too heavy.




Have considered a Kaeru many times.
Yeah, I was delighted that the Hasegawa fit in the suitcase, it's relatively light too—game changer. I've stayed in places where cutting boards are the size of leter-sized paper. Think my board weighs 3 pounds, which ain’t bad.


----------



## parbaked (Sep 22, 2021)

This is my typical kit. I also try to take tools I need that might not be at an Airbnb or friends home. Sometimes I replace the carbon petty with a HAP40 honesuki or a stainless paring, depending what I think I’ll need.
I usually take a small hinoki board just in case…





Kaeru 210mm gyuto
Misono 150mm petty
Zakuri 210mm petty
Tojiro 235mm bread




Tools: pepper mill, Ti chopsticks, microplane, GIR spoontula, ceramic rod, small whisk, offset spatula and Khun peeler.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 22, 2021)

I love that spoonula


----------



## chefwp (Sep 22, 2021)

The answer for me depends on what are the conditions I will be using said travel kit in. For rustic camping I have a set of Mercers that live in a box with my camping gear, includes 8" chef, 6" utility, a santoku, a bread knife and a paring knife. When I go somewhere more civilized I take a Masakage 210 Shimo gyuto, a Kagekiyo 240 gyuto, an Ashi Hamono 270 sujihiki, and at least a couple other randos like a bread and a petty, minimum. I usually, maybe ironically, worry about them less when they are with me than leaving them at home. Then there is flying, in which case I usually go without. If I fly somewhere and stay with family and friends, often times I will gift them a nice knife along with some expertly cooked meals


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 23, 2021)

For me, practicality, perceived appropriateness are only part of the equation. TBH, any one of my gyutos would work as a suitable primary knife for cooking on the road.

At airport now—here’s the knife roll in my luggage, along with Hasegawa, spices and other tools.

I’m flying to a pacific island, where conventional wisdom might urge me to take a stainless kit because of the salty, humid air. For me, the best knives are the ones I’m inspired to use. So, decided on taking all carbons on my trip—Yoshikane, Shihan, Yanick, Bryan all on the flight.

Last month TF was my travel partner, this trip I wanted different company.


----------



## deskjockey (Sep 23, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> If you want a folding knife for food and not spend a fortune I'd always consider Opinel. They are originally designed for food and are nice and thin at the edge, so as a result they cut well.



Sometimes the obvious is overlooked. And, to me part of the joy of travel is trying the local food which to me is "working class" places or street options. Spending the time to cook an elaborate meal is not a thought that crosses my mind on vacation. And, generally, I don't have access to a real kitchen.

Beans, stew, cornbread, etc. in a dutch oven over a campfire is a different thing.


----------



## captaincaed (Sep 23, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> For me, practicality, perceived appropriateness are only part of the equation. TBH, any one of my gyutos would work as a suitable primary knife for cooking on the road.
> 
> At airport now—here’s the knife roll in my luggage, along with Hasegawa, spices and other tools.
> 
> ...


No issues with TSA sticky fingers?


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 24, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> No issues with TSA sticky fingers?



Never worried about them being nicked by TSA—kitchen knives probably low on the temptation list. More concerned of the suitcase being knocked about. Safely packed between Hasegawa and swim trunks.


----------



## Greenbriel (Sep 24, 2021)

riba said:


> This is an old pic of my travel kit.
> 
> The bunka has a pizza box saya. 3 credit card sized dmt's for emergency use, but never had to use them.
> It's a cheap bunka with a small overgrind but surprisingly nice
> ...


I've taken too many knives with me on vacation previously, I like your minimalist kit. I was thinking bunka and small petty, but folding knife is smarter. I'll have to have a word with myself to avoid bringing a 240 gyuto.

But I mainly came here to say I want one of those Union Jack Thermapens! Where did you find that? Don't seem to be available in the US (I'm an expat Mancunian in Brooklyn), but I'll be home this year and could pick one up.

That corkscrew is very cool too.


----------



## deskjockey (Sep 24, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Never worried about them being nicked by TSA—kitchen knives probably low on the temptation list. More concerned of the suitcase being knocked about. Safely packed between Hasegawa and swim trunks.



For the most part, USA TSA isn't too bad but, foreign inspections can be a real roulette wheel of good and bad depending on where you are and when you are there.

In-person US Customs on both East and West coasts generally went smoothly but, it has been a while since I was overseas. My last trip was into Canada by car and foot and was totally uneventful with a curious series of Canadian Customs questions about firearms (no vehicle search though).


----------



## deskjockey (Sep 24, 2021)

Greenbriel said:


> I've taken too many knives with me on vacation previously, I like your minimalist kit. I was thinking bunka and small petty, but folding knife is smarter. I'll have to have a word with myself to avoid bringing a 240 gyuto.
> 
> But I mainly came here to say I want one of those Union Jack Thermapens! Where did you find that? Don't seem to be available in the US (I'm an expat Mancunian in Brooklyn), but I'll be home this year and could pick one up.
> 
> That corkscrew is very cool too.



Isn't Thermoworks a UK company? I vaguely remember seeing them on their US Website store a while back (pre-COVID).


----------



## parbaked (Sep 24, 2021)

deskjockey said:


> Isn't Thermoworks a UK company?


Thermoworks is very American…based in Salt Lake City, Utah.


----------



## WiriWiri (Sep 24, 2021)

parbaked said:


> Thermoworks is very American…based in Salt Lake City, Utah.



isn’t the Thermapen from the UK, or at least I can see no other reason why they’re still manufactured here. I think Thermoworks are the US distributor of the Thermapen to add to the confusion






ETA this distinctly not in Utah image of not at all smug looking Thermapen inventor people


----------



## deskjockey (Sep 24, 2021)

parbaked said:


> Thermoworks is very American…based in Salt Lake City, Utah.



The Thermapen® was originally invented by ETI. Each subsequent version of the product has been engineered and manufactured at their factory in Worthing. The Thermapen is now in its fourth major generation (Mk4). Since the second generation, ThermoWorks has contributed significantly to the design parameters of each model. Most of the other thermocouple instrumentation sold under the ThermoWorks brand is produced in the ETI factory. Many designs are conceived at ETI and some are conceived by ThermoWorks then engineered and produced at ETI. All thermocouple probes are produced at the ETI factory.


----------



## riba (Sep 24, 2021)

parbaked said:


> Thermoworks is very American…based in Salt Lake City, Utah.


But that thermopen is by ETI  a UK based company









ThermoWorks and ETI Ltd.


ThermoWorks, headquartered near Salt Lake City, Utah, and ETI (Electronic Temperature Instruments, Ltd.) of Worthing, England are two independent instrument companies that have maintained a strong working relationship since 1992.




blog.thermoworks.com





Edited: damn, i should refresh the page before responding


----------



## riba (Sep 24, 2021)

Greenbriel said:


> I've taken too many knives with me on vacation previously, I like your minimalist kit. I was thinking bunka and small petty, but folding knife is smarter. I'll have to have a word with myself to avoid bringing a 240 gyuto.
> 
> But I mainly came here to say I want one of those Union Jack Thermapens! Where did you find that? Don't seem to be available in the US (I'm an expat Mancunian in Brooklyn), but I'll be home this year and could pick one up.
> 
> That corkscrew is very cool too.


Yeah, i got that one from ebay. It was a refurbished and recertified model (full warranty) for 30 GBP.... It is a limited edition (bought it in 2015). I am very pleased with it. Reminds me of visiting family in Worthing (UK).

The corkscrew is dear to me as my 'uncle in law' made it. (Ofc the screw itself is a bit thick, not ideal). He used to work metal for spacecrafts. As was common practice in Russia, his pay was rather low and workers would take items from work home to compensate. Hence the screw is made from titanium 
Colleagues made a gigantic drill from titanium to go ice fishing.....


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 24, 2021)

For me, the kitchen travel kit—knives, stone, tools, spices—has increased in size significantly as of late. My main travel is visiting my parents in Hawaii—pandemic still in full swing there; eating in restaurants not back to normal; mostly cooking at their home; great local ingredients; I don’t do much sightseeing; etc. Gotta fill the suitcase with something.


----------



## deskjockey (Sep 24, 2021)

riba said:


> But that thermopen is by ETI  a UK based company
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Been there more than once myself.


----------



## Greenbriel (Oct 6, 2021)

riba said:


> Yeah, i got that one from ebay. It was a refurbished and recertified model (full warranty) for 30 GBP.... It is a limited edition (bought it in 2015). I am very pleased with it. Reminds me of visiting family in Worthing (UK).



Thanks everyone for the Thermopen/Works/ETI info, I had no idea. @WiriWiri the inventor photo is hilarious!

Cheers riba, nice find! I'll put a watch on ebay UK and cross my fingers.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 6, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> For me, the kitchen travel kit—knives, stone, tools, spices—has increased in size significantly as of late. My main travel is visiting my parents in Hawaii—pandemic still in full swing there; eating in restaurants not back to normal; mostly cooking at their home; great local ingredients; I don’t do much sightseeing; etc. Gotta fill the suitcase with something.



What size is that board? Is it the wood core? Also, what's the wide-bevel gyuto? Looks beautiful.


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 6, 2021)

Cliff said:


> What size is that board? Is it the wood core? Also, what's the wide-bevel gyuto? Looks beautiful.


Gotta measure the Hasegawa later; gyuto is an OUL (now Hado), ginsan.

Edit: Yes, wood core, yellow Hasegawa, prefer it to the brown one.


----------



## riba (Oct 6, 2021)

Greenbriel said:


> Thanks everyone for the Thermopen/Works/ETI info, I had no idea. @WiriWiri the inventor photo is hilarious!
> 
> Cheers riba, nice find! I'll put a watch on ebay UK and cross my fingers.


etiltd on eBay was the seller (that's eti  )


----------



## Greenbriel (Oct 6, 2021)

riba said:


> etiltd on eBay was the seller (that's eti  )


Thanks so much riba!



DitmasPork said:


> Edit: Yes, wood core, yellow Hasegawa, prefer it to the brown one.


I have to get one of those. I have the all rubber Yoshihiro Hi-Soft in XL and small, and i’ve been battling curvature in the big one since I got it. It now lives spanning two stools with three cookbooks on top. They also discolor and need bleaching quite often but I imagine the Hasegawas are similar?


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 6, 2021)

Greenbriel said:


> Thanks so much riba!
> 
> 
> I have to get one of those. I have the all rubber Yoshihiro Hi-Soft in XL and small, and i’ve been battling curvature in the big one since I got it. It now lives spanning two stools with three cookbooks on top. They also discolor and need bleaching quite often but I imagine the Hasegawas are similar?


I've never seen or used the Yoshihiro Hi-Soft. Hasegawa doesn't warp; is very light weight compared to my Sani-Tuff; I bleach my board fairly often.


----------



## chefwp (Oct 15, 2021)

This should work for the week.


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 15, 2021)

chefwp said:


> This should work for the week.
> View attachment 147228


Nice. What kinda knife roll you travel with?


----------



## chefwp (Oct 15, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Nice. What kinda knife roll you travel with?


I added some photos to that post. I retrofitted a metal case someone gifted me years ago that had grill tools in it originally. I add a bunch of kitchen towels so things don't bounce around.


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 15, 2021)

chefwp said:


> This should work for the week.
> View attachment 147228
> 
> View attachment 147231
> ...



That's very cool. I've been wanting a new knife roll. My current is wonderful, but only has 5 slots—good for a minimalist kit, but lately I've been traveling with more than it can carry. Looking at the rolls from A Proper Apron Co, Darkhardt, etc.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 15, 2021)

I love the look of the Hardmill rolls I see people have, but they don't seem to take 270's, and I like to bring a 270 suji, even with a minimalist setup. I have a Tojiro canvas roll that is super minimalist but a little bigger. For a bigger roll, I have a Valentich, which fits a 300 suji and some tools without turning into a suitcase itself.


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 15, 2021)

Cliff said:


> I love the look of the Hardmill rolls I see people have, but they don't seem to take 270's, and I like to bring a 270 suji, even with a minimalist setup. I have a Tojiro canvas roll that is super minimalist but a little bigger. For a bigger roll, I have a Valentich, which fits a 300 suji and some tools without turning into a suitcase itself.


Good point. A 270, is problematic in mine, barely fits—causing me to travel with smaller knives. Hardmill don’t look well made.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 15, 2021)

Good shout. I've never seen one in person. Maybe I really do need a 240 suji!


----------



## parbaked (Oct 15, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Hardmill don’t look well made.


The Hardmill bags are very well made.
Bernal sell them and get favorable feedback all the time.
They are also well designed e.g. knife handles actually fit in the slots...

My compact roll is 17”.
You can fit longer knives, but they are not as protected, unless in a saya.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 15, 2021)

parbaked said:


> The Hardmill bags are very well made.
> Bernal sell them and get favorable feedback all the time.
> They are also well designed e.g. knife handles actually fit in the slots...
> 
> ...



Can you fit a 270? It doesn't look like from what I've seen of the specs


----------



## parbaked (Oct 15, 2021)

Cliff said:


> Can you fit a 270? It doesn't look like from what I've seen of the specs


It would depend on the overall length of the knife and any saya or cover.
16” fit inside the roll, but if you look at my picture a 20” knife can fit with less protection.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 16, 2021)

It looks like knives are sticking out of the roll. That's a deal breaker for me.


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 16, 2021)

parbaked said:


> This is my typical kit. I also try to take tools I need that might not be at an Airbnb or friends home. Sometimes I replace the carbon petty with a HAP40 honesuki or a stainless paring, depending what I think I’ll need.
> I usually take a small hinoki board just in case…
> View attachment 143676
> 
> ...


Good seeing your kit, reminds me to bring along a microplane and pepper grinder on my next trip!


----------



## dAtron (Oct 16, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> That's very cool. I've been wanting a new knife roll. My current is wonderful, but only has 5 slots—good for a minimalist kit, but lately I've been traveling with more than it can carry. Looking at the rolls from A Proper Apron Co, Darkhardt, etc.



You can always get a custom made roll. I had one made by Lindsay @LPMotifs on instagram and I am very happy with how it turned out. I had an excellent experience dealing with her. Maybe you can have a look.









LP Motifs (@lpmotifs) • Instagram photos and videos


273 Followers, 381 Following, 77 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from LP Motifs (@lpmotifs)




www.instagram.com


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 30, 2021)

parbaked said:


> The Hardmill bags are very well made.
> Bernal sell them and get favorable feedback all the time.
> They are also well designed e.g. knife handles actually fit in the slots...
> 
> ...


I'd like to revise my earlier statement about Hardmill knife rolls. I just ordered one yesterday. Needed a new roll, looked around, and Hardmill checked all the boxes.


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 5, 2021)

Latest travel kit, got a Hardmill roll a couple days ago. Taking a trip with this in a few weeks, sorted out which knives and tools I’ll be taking.
Dig the design of this roll, good materials. My other leather roll is fine, but wanted one with more pockets.


----------



## gcsquared (Dec 5, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Latest travel kit, got a Hardmill roll a couple days ago. Taking a trip with this in a few weeks, sorted out which knives and tools I’ll be taking.
> Dig the design of this roll, good materials. My other leather roll is fine, but wanted one with more pockets.
> View attachment 154966
> 
> ...


Traveling with some heavy hitters! Shig, TF, Yanick, Shihan. It’ll be a fun trip for sure


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 5, 2021)

gcsquared said:


> Traveling with some heavy hitters! Shig, TF, Yanick, Shihan. It’ll be a fun trip for sure


Cheers! I used to travel with knives that I’d not be too bothered if they got damaged, or lost with luggage. But, the last few years I decided to take some good ones—visiting family one of the few opportunities to cook for large supper parties; working with lots of ahi; etc. Also travel with my Hasegawa board, which fits the suitcase and offers additional protection for the knife roll.


----------



## gcsquared (Dec 5, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> I used to travel with knives that I’d not be too bothered if they got damaged, or lost with luggage. But, the last few years I decided to take some good ones—visiting family one of the few opportunities to cook for large supper parties; working with lots of ahi; etc. Also travel with my Hasegawa board, which fits the suitcase and offers additional protection for the knife roll.


I agree with you. I don’t travel with my most prized possessions but I also don’t travel with knives I don’t enjoy using. If the trip involves a lot of cooking, using a subpar knife really is a downer. What stone(s) are you bringing?


----------



## Cliff (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Fuqoth (Feb 7, 2022)

parbaked said:


> This is my typical kit. I also try to take tools I need that might not be at an Airbnb or friends home. Sometimes I replace the carbon petty with a HAP40 honesuki or a stainless paring, depending what I think I’ll need.
> I usually take a small hinoki board just in case…
> View attachment 143676
> 
> ...


Where can I pick this roll up?


----------



## parbaked (Feb 7, 2022)

Fuqoth said:


> Where can I pick this roll up?


Hardmill...good stuff and it's 20% off for Valentines!





Durable Goods of Lasting Quality | Handcrafted in U.S.A. | Hardmill


Hardmill was founded by two brothers in Seattle WA, with the desire to create simple, traditional, and rugged products to pass on for years to come.




www.hardmill.com




Mine is the waxed compact in dark oak.








WAXED COMPACT KNIFE ROLL


**Charcoal and Olive will be restocked in early 2023, please send a message to [email protected] if you would like to be informed when they are available, we apologize for any inconvenience.** A simplified version of our original Knife Roll, the Compact Knife Roll is lightweight and perfect...




www.hardmill.com





Looks like they only have denim left so act fast if you like that...


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 17, 2022)

parbaked said:


> The Hardmill bags are very well made.
> Bernal sell them and get favorable feedback all the time.
> They are also well designed e.g. knife handles actually fit in the slots...
> 
> ...


Does your compact roll fit 4 knives comfortably, snugly? I have a full sized Hardmill, thinking about getting a compact one.


----------



## podzap (Apr 17, 2022)

My travel kit (left to right):

- Long stainless tweezers
- Mac PKF-60 vegetable knife
- Kai Shun Kaji KDM006 chef's knife
- Victorinox Swibo Boner
- Mac Bread Knife 270mm
- Mac Scissors KS-85


----------



## parbaked (Apr 17, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Does your compact roll fit 4 knives comfortably, snugly? I have a full sized Hardmill, thinking about getting a compact one.


My usual 4 knife kit fits comfortably.




4 gyutos fit snugly…


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 17, 2022)

parbaked said:


> My usual 4 knife kit fits comfortably.
> View attachment 175387
> 
> 4 gyutos fit snugly…
> View attachment 175386


Cheers! Love the Pizza Sqaured saya.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 17, 2022)

Depending on trip duration and how much cooking is envisioned, I have a small, medium and large travel kit—the medium and large kits are what I typically travel with.





SMALL KIT. 2 knives; 2 spoons; and a pair of scissors—bare minimum. This was for the Aussie trip.




MEDIUM KIT. Minimalist, all I need, but desperately miss having a yanagi when traveling to Hawaii.




LARGE KIT. My sweet spot, really not much larger than the medium kit when in a suitcase—totally useful having an alternate gyuto if cooking a lot for 3+ weeks.




Tool pack; life saver; essentials when traveling.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 18, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Depending on trip duration and how much cooking is envisioned, I have a small, medium and large travel kit—the medium and large kits are what I typically travel with.
> 
> View attachment 175392
> 
> SMALL KIT. 2 knives; 2 spoons; and a pair of scissors—bare minimum. This was for the Aussie trip.



Thanks so much for this thread! I love seeing what you and everyone travel with. What's that Western knife?


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 18, 2022)

Cliff said:


> Thanks so much for this thread! I love seeing what you and everyone travel with. What's that Western knife?



Western in the small kit is a 180 Takamura gyuto I won at an MTC raffle. Knife case is a padded, zippered case that came with a knife I ordered from JKI.


----------



## DitmasPork (May 3, 2022)

Going on a trip next week, pulled together a quartet that'll be my minimalist knife kit— yoshikane x 2, tetsujin, shig—petty, deba, gyuto, yanagiba is all I'll need this time.


----------



## Loam (May 21, 2022)

Really nice thread to follow. I just bought some Shihan blade protectors for when I need to travel with my knives. They seem pretty cool. Generally speaking, I try not to travel with my carbon (also they are not legal in professional kitchens here in Italy). The knives I usually pick to take with me at work are: Takamura R2 petty, Kaeru Stainless Gyuto, Heiji semistainless Sujihiki, Kanehide Bessaku Honesuki and a small Okeya Ko-deba in Gin3 (I mainly work with meat, with the exception on mackerels, which are traditional ingredienti here).


----------



## Loam (May 21, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Going on a trip next week, pulled together a quartet that'll be my minimalist knife kit— yoshikane x 2, tetsujin, shig—petty, deba, gyuto, yanagiba is all I'll need this time.
> View attachment 177711
> 
> View attachment 177712


Can I ask which are your favourite Suji/Yanagibas for slicing proteins?


----------



## DitmasPork (May 21, 2022)

Loam said:


> Can I ask which are your favourite Suji/Yanagibas for slicing proteins?


The first and only yanagiba I’ve used is a lefty Shigefusa, it’s everything I want/need, no complaints. For sujihiki—love my 270 Takada, b1, for cooked/raw proteins, light, nimble, dependable; if needing more heft/length, like for big meat, I’ll grab the Yanick, a beautifully made blade.


----------



## MowgFace (Jun 11, 2022)

Here’s my kit!

I’m one of those people using a drumstick bag .

Kit






Current set of knives:




270 Tojiro Bread
210 Gesshin Uraku
240 Kohetsu AS (been through at lot)
210 Tojiro Petty
150 Amazon Seki Petty
Opinel Inox

I usually bring some mix of:

Small knives

Seki
Tojiro
Opinel
Dojo
Wusty
2 x Vic





210 Gyuto/Petty/Line Knife

Masahiro
Uraku
Tsu. Masamoto
Ashi
Tojiro





1 x 240

Masahiro
Tsu. Masamoto
Kohetsu AS
Ichiminji






Honorable Mention:
225ish Gesshin Ginga Rehab - Still a rough 220 finish. But will be a solid addition one day!
Goko 240






Tools!






All wrapped up with my two boards






Brand new Asahi I’m trying out and a $1.50 Daiso board. Old faithful.

Color coordinated everything to be “safety orange” so I can always find my gear. Also to match my Rachel Ray Spattys.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 13, 2022)

Going with a Mac paring knife, Masahiro VC honesuki, a Shiro Kamo R2 Bunka, Ashi Ginga 210 stainless petty, a 240 Kamo R2 Gyuto and 270 suji.


----------



## kidsos (Aug 6, 2022)

Going on a “real” holiday for the first time since I started working in kitchens and really getting into knives. So I packed some bare essentials to cook up some nice fresh produce and hopefully self caught or otherwise daily caught fish! 



A no name 270 yanagiba
My 165 deba
Cheapest 150 petty I have
And a 195 mab gyuto


----------

